# Margret Weis and Tracy Hickman



## Raistlin (Dec 11, 2005)

These two people are by far my favorite authors.  They write books together, and sometimes venture off by themselves to write other things.  Dragonlance was the series that struck me the most with them.  I can't describe the feeling I get when I read it, it's just amazing.  

I have yet to read a book that was "bad" by them.  The Death Gate Cycle is another classic by them, and I recommend both series to everyone.  You can't consider yourself a lover of fantasy until you've read Dragonlance (Well maybe, you can... lol).  

Has anyone else enjoyed the books from these authors as much as I have?


----------



## Ebo (Dec 15, 2005)

I keep on finding different books of the Death Gate Cycle, from random antique places to alleyway book stores. I've read three or four of them now, I can't remember. 
I wish I'd found them when I was younger, I found the last book of the series a few months back and although dissapointed is too strong a word, the ending didn't have enough punch and to be honest was completely predictable. I think the problem is that I've read more complex and boundary pushing books now and its going back to a simpler time then. 
That's not to say I didn't enjoy reading them then and if you enjoyed those then as you find other gems in the genre then you're joy will only increase 

ps Zifnab... WHY OH WHY did they put him in? Talk about shattering suspension of disbelief. One of my most hated characters of all time.


----------



## Walker Pierce (Dec 15, 2005)

I love MW and TH. They are, in my opinion, two of the most gifted writers, and great  duo writers. I agree that I only really get that "spark" of enthusiastic reading when I read a Dragonlance book by them, and not by another DL author.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Dec 16, 2005)

The DragonLance books were essentially a 'beginners guide' to fantasy, IMO. All the archetypes were there, including white, red and black mages.

That being said, Weis and Hickman were very resticted in what that could do because they were writing in an established gaming universe. Overall I enjoyed these books when I read them, but I quickly moved on to better writers.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 17, 2005)

I can't say as much as i've only read a few books by them (i'm reading the Sovereign StoneTrilogy, it's pretty good though a bit predictable) but i do love their writings. Actually they were 2 of 4 writers who got me started writing fantasy.

The first fantasy book i ever read was by David B. Coe(most amazing author ever) That got me hooked all over the fantasy thing(before i was reading comics and that sorta junk(thank god for Mr. Coe))

The second i read was written by Robert E. Feist(Another amazing writer)

I was then reffered to the dragonlance series and i found a complete 2 sets by margaret and tracy.

So there we are...a lil' off topic i went but oh well. and o yes...                     

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Iholly (Jan 3, 2006)

I enjoyed the Dragons of.. series and the twins series. I read them a while back, but they were good. I agree that it is very standard fantasy, but it is still good.


----------



## Silvereagle (Jan 6, 2006)

You know. THe Death Gate Cycle was great because of that one wizard quoting Gandalf. "and that other one. Very good at jewelry and had a taste for fireworks" or something like that and the "fly you fools". THat was great. He was also a great weirdo wizard. Awesome


----------

